
Brent Oil Set to Disappear as Crude-Price Benchmark Lives On - spzx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/brent-oil-set-to-disappear-as-crude-price-benchmark-lives-on-11575284774?mod=rsswn
======
spzx
Archived: [https://archive.is/GLG7g](https://archive.is/GLG7g)

